# Baby snail identification



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

That is a freshwater limpet.


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

perhaps but I do find it odd that they would appear the same time eggs on the clutch from the mystery snail also starting breaking up.


----------



## sublimescorpio (Nov 6, 2011)

yep they totally are, I have them too... Did you get any any new plants or perhaps one was on the shell of your snails when you got them, they are super tiny when they are babies.. you can check them out here 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/40061-whats-bug-how-recognize-them.html


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Yep. No mystery snail there.


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

sublimescorpio said:


> yep they totally are, I have them too... Did you get any any new plants or perhaps one was on the shell of your snails when you got them, they are super tiny when they are babies.. you can check them out here
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/40061-whats-bug-how-recognize-them.html


Hmm okay, well the same snail laid eggs in two tanks(a few days appart), so if they start appearing in that tank then I have solved my mystery, pardon the pun. Otherwise I will deal with these tiny little snails.


----------

